

Youtube is down. 500 Internal server error - alsmirn

500 Internal Server Error<p>Sorry, something went wrong.<p>A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation.<p>If you see them, show them this information:
Y3wfubpVZkG5DhE8BQWQ_FJeIFFmu-WxzMlFaNAwTNReOI3luroQ-NEHgnBi
7jXX7U8-Sme7GJL8cBo7E7dwvAu5blxCuIjPqLuVWCv0YNRzuJgYj8U0vpNT
======
zegmas
Seems like it's fixed now

------
doubt_me
It was down for a solid 10 minutes a week or so ago.

------
yiedyie
Had this too

------
sixQuarks
it's down again right now

------
fogonthedowns
who cares

